# Remote work as a divorce - and struggling to fit into societies model of love vs earning a living



## Renet (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi all!

Divorced my husband in Feb and throughout a difficult relationship and marriage and being unemployed and working pro-bono for him for the last two years of which nearly six years have been permanently unemployed in status and trying to start my own remote virtual agency. I am honestly at wits end.

I would love the support and help from mostly UK and European citizens whom can support the knowledge of not wanting to jump back onto the wagon, yet is strong enough to be successful in the business world.

In fact, my relationship experience of nearly 30 years have only proven to myself how much i now crave deliberate celibacy, singleness and to truthfully start and develop myself as a single woman. However i still struggle with the notion that women either need to be in a relationship or have had to have children to be supported in the remote working industry which i absolutely do not agree with and am strongly fighting against for mental health, clarity of thoughts and absolute no office politics.

I am not apposed to working hard and honestly for the right superior employer and to work myself up into a diverse field of IT and online support whilst furthering my skills in the field.

Throughout my marriage i lost almost everything, would not say we were addicts but the pandemic also took it's toll, so living with my adoptive parents (Limited till the end of the year), lost two of my own vehicles, had to sell allot of clothing, possessions to provide either food for the day or shelter, slept in my car for a while, friendships lost you name it.

So starting from scratch with 16 going on 17 Years of diverse corporate knowledge and IT background knowledge plus having to go through the emotions associated with a divorce.

Emotionally I am ok, but reaching out for i think only a few would truly understand.

Get in touch if you can help. I live in Southern Africa an contact details are* REDACTED*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Renet said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Divorced my husband in Feb and throughout a difficult relationship and marriage and being unemployed and working pro-bono for him for the last two years of which nearly six years have been permanently unemployed in status and trying to start my own remote virtual agency. I am honestly at wits end.
> 
> ...


You need to get rid of your number and contact information and probably not put your picture as your avatar.

You can get some advice here but this site isn't set up for what you are attempting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Renet Welcome to TAM. Ihave removed your email address and phone number because including these on an open site is not a good idea.

However, there are a number of people on TAM who can offer you their help and collective wisdom on the site.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm confused. You want to work or you don't want to work?



> I am not apposed to working hard and honestly for the right superior employer


How magnanimous of you. Just let your future superior employer know this during your interview and they'll snap you right up...


----------

